# Getting the itch!!!



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Starting to get the itch guys. Man I can't wait we better keep getting rain. See it in the forecast that's already a better start than last year. Found a bunch of new area last year. Totally STOKED. :lol:


----------



## lizweb (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in Warrenville. Last year was not to good for me! Really feeling like this will be a good year!


----------



## hudson27 (Apr 5, 2013)

I think were doing good on rain....we got 4.5 + inches in peoria overnight and it just leeps coming...now we just gotta wait for those temps to go up!


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Gotcha beat!!! I'm in DuPage county and in Lombard. This I'm my rain gauge after 19 hrs.


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

How do you post pics on here!!!!!! Anyways in 19hrs we got 7.5 inches of rain.


----------



## hudson27 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow!!! I wonder if this is too much rain lol!


----------



## hunt4life (Feb 28, 2013)

I am in Glen Ellyn area and heard Lombard has 75% road closed, Try to make it to the Airport for a meeting could not get there from here roads flooded everywhere, Can't wait till it warms up going to be a great season.


----------

